# Rimless tanks



## Deviantaj (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, just have a quick question, anyone know where I can get some rimless small (under 10g) tanks in the gta? I just wanted to maybe set up a small iwagumi tanks for my shrimps, and thought rimless tanks would look awesome. Thanks!

AJ


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi. I've seen exactly what you're lookin for at the PJ's from Yorkdale, on Sunday. I think they had 3G, 5G and 6G nice rimless tanks at a price range of 10-15$.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Try Menagerie, I bought a few trimless tanks from him a couple of months ago. He may still have some or would likely order them for you.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You can also try Lucky Aquarium or Aqua Pet at Kennedy and Steels.
They have trimless and seamless tank as well. Just give some thoughts to the cover though as you will need a specialty cover for the seamless tank. Or of you plan to leave it open top, then you won't have a problem.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

